

Ask HN: Review This Week In Domains - rchaudhary

I recently started a weekly newsletter that sends out the best curated content about domains. What do you guys think about it? All feedback is Welcome.<p>http://www.thisweekindomains.com/
======
rchaudhary
Here is a clickable link, <http://www.thisweekindomains.com/>

